# Looking for a Sewing Place for Labeling 130 Shirts in NYC



## cmode (Nov 13, 2009)

My t-shirts are ALMOST ready. I have them printed and everything, but I need to find a sewing place in the nyc area that can sew the labels on them. They already have the care label on there, but I made custom labels (they're long and horizontal) with my brand name to go on top and across the care labels. 

Basically, I just need someone with a sewing machine that can sew the brand label by doing a few stitches on the left side and then on the right of my brand label.

I could do it manually, but I don't think they would look as professional as if they were done with a sewing machine. 

Any ideas??? I can elaborate more if needed. I'm in the NYC Area.

diagram of what I want: 
_______
|______| > my brand labels sewn here
| |
|__ | > care tag labels are already underneath


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I would look for an alterations person (if not listed individually check dry cleaners) in your local phone book but depending on what they charge and what my future plans are I might purchase a sewing machine so I could sew the labels myself. Machine prices have really gone down (I purchased a good machine from Amazon recently for under $100.00) so that option might work depending on your situation.


----------

